# mériter un reproche



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché dans mon dictionnaire, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse. D'où ma question.
Quel verbe je dois utiliser avec un nom "reproche" pour avoir le sens: "mériter"

Merci


----------



## Ostaire

Un _"reproche justifié"_ : un _"grief"_, peut-être ?


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Mais, je cherche un verbe. 
Le verbe "Justifier" convient ici?
Le contexte:  Il a dit que l'employé ne *.......* aucun reproche.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Mademoiselle_Nathalie,

Le verbe _mériter _que tu proposais au début marche très bien avec ta phrase !


----------



## Ostaire

Le verbe "encourir" peut convenir, selon le contexte (il contient l'idée d'une responsabilité formelle, alors que "mériter" renvoie plutôt à une responsabilité morale).

Exemple :
_"Un grave incident a eu lieu. L'employé *mériterait* qu'on lui reproche son manque d'attention, mais comme il a respecté toutes les procédures écrites il n'*encourt* aucune sanction."_

Cela dit, pour
_"Il a dit que l'employé ne ....... aucun reproche"_
la façon la plus générale de dire serait
_"Il a dit que rien ne peut être reproché à cet employé."_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

D'accord avec ce que tu dis Ostaire, mais Mademoiselle_Nathalie parlait de reproche et de mérite, et on n'encourt jamais des reproches dans le sens qu'on les mérite. On encourt un blâme (plus idiomatique il me semble) ou un reproche, pourquoi pas, mais dans le sens qu'on s'y expose, non ? 

P.S. : dictionnaire est masculin : mon dictionnaire (comme mon légionnaire ! ).

Edit: je n'avais pas vu ton second post, Ostaire. J'adhère !


----------



## Ostaire

_"on n'encourt jamais des reproches dans le sens qu'on les mérite"_

Les textes juridiques usent abondamment de l'expression _"encourir le reproche"_, mais en effet dans le contexte d'une qualification pénale sous-entendue.


----------



## Yulan

Mademoiselle_Nathalie said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai cherché dans ma dictionnaire, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse. D'où ma question.
> Quel verbe je dois utiliser avec un nom "reproche" pour avoir le sens: "mériter"
> 
> Merci


 

Bonjour Mademoiselle,

Je dirais "exiger" 

Bonne journée


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Bonsoir à tous,

Merci pour vos réponses. 
Merci Ostaire et Yulan. 
Merci KaRiNe_Fr pour avoir corrigé ma faute concernant le Petit Robert.

Une dernière question.

Est-ce que j'ai bien compris vos messages?

exiger/encourir(juridique) le reproche
n’encourir aucune sanction
encourir une amende/ des pertes très sévères. Il encourt la peine de mort.


----------



## Yulan

Bonsoir à toi, Mademoiselle!

Oui, en ce qui concerne mon interprétation, c'est bien ça. 
A savoir, le type de comportement "exige un reproche" au lieu de "mérite un reproche".

Mais, bien je ne suis pas native ... j'espère qu'il y auront des commentaires/conseils supplémentaires ... 

A la prochaine!


----------



## Ostaire

_"Je dirais "exiger"
"le type de comportement "exige un reproche"_

Non, non et non, on ne peut jamais dire _"exige un reproche"_, c'est impossible !


----------



## Yulan

Merci de l'avoir souligné, Ostaire.
Et avec une telle gentilesse, sourtout.

Mon interprétation nait du fait qu'un comportement peut, à mon avis, requerir un reproche: "Cela requiert un reproche". Et exiger est peu loin: mais bien, si cette forme n'est pas correcte, je suis contente de l'apprendre.

Encore merci pour la gentilesse.


----------



## Ostaire

_"Cela requiert un reproche"_ : cela ne se dit pas non plus !


----------



## Ostaire

Je crois (qu'on me corrige si je fais erreur) qu'aucun autre verbe que 'mériter' ne peut être utilisé dans une phrase comme _"Il a dit que l'employé ne ....... aucun reproche"_.

Le problème est le suivant : en français, une personne peut mériter (ou encourir) une critique, une réprimande, un blâme, une sanction, une condamnation, mais le mot 'reproche' ne s'applique guère qu'aux actions ou aux comportements. Là, le choix des verbes est assez vaste :
_"Sa conduite peut soulever des reproches"
"Ce qu'il a fait appelle des reproches"
"Son attitude est de nature à lui attirer des reproches"
"Son action suscite des reproches"
"Sa façon de faire lui vaut des reproches"
"Sa stratégie peut être objet de reproches"_
etc.

Donc, j'en reviens à ma suggestion intiale : pour dire
_"Il a dit que l'employé ne mérite aucun reproche"_
le mieux est de tourner différemment la phrase comme suit :
_"Il a dit qu'aucun reproche ne peut être fait à l'employé"_


----------



## Erzz

Yulan said:


> Bonjour Mademoiselle,
> 
> Je dirais "exiger"
> 
> Bonne journée


Je me permets d'expliquer _pourquoi _"exiger" ne fonctionne pas ici. C'est parce que cela voudrait dire que c'est l'employé qui exige qu'on lui fasse un reproche. 
Cela dit, il est vrai qu'on peut parfois utiliser *exiger *comme synonyme de *mériter*, exemple : "tel problème *exige *notre attention". Je pense que ce n'est possible que si le sujet du verbe exiger n'est pas une personne afin d'éviter toute ambigüité.

Une autre solution serait peut-être : "être digne de reproche", mais j'avoue que cela me viendrait moins naturellement que ce qu'a proposé Ostaire.


----------



## Yulan

Merci beaucoup, Erzz.
Oui, mon erreur est dû au fait que je n'ai pas considéré le type de sujet.

Merci encore pour l'explication et bonne journée.


----------



## Lampiste

Salut!

Je viens de lire attentivement vos messages, et moi, en tant qu'étudiant de français, je dois dire que j'ai beaucoup appris de vos explications, sur tout de celles d'Ostaire.

En faisant un petit bilan, je trouve que pour compléter la phrase de Nathalie on peut utiliser le verbe _mériter_, proposé par Karine, ou bien faire une conversion de la phrase à la voix passive (j'ai vu que cette forme est plus commun en français), suggéré par Ostaire.

Mais il me semble que Nathalie ne veut pas changer la structure de sa phrase _Il a dit que l'employé ne __ aucun reproche._ D'autre part, j'ai aussi l'impression qu'elle n'est pas très à l'aise avec le verbe_ mériter_ et c'est pour cela qu'elle cherche, en définitive, un synonyme de ce verbe. Et vu la difficulté à en trouver un seul, je me permets de dire ce qui suit:

En espagnol il y a un terme qui est spécifique du monde de l'argent (la même chose qu'en français) mais que l'on utilise aussi --dans le langage plutôt soutenu-- comme synonyme de _mériter _au sens positif ou négatif. Je parle de _être créancier de._

Mais je ne sais pas si cette expression marcherait dans ladite phrase en langue française (peut-être au sens figuré? prise par les cheveux?). Si non, *Je mérite vos reproches*, sans aucun doute. 

À bientôt


----------



## Ostaire

Lampiste : non, ça ne marcherait pas non plus !
Il existe une expression du même type en français, empruntée à la finance, _"tenir quelqu'un pour comptable"_ [ au sens de _"responsable"_ ] de tel ou tel fait ou événement, mais on ne peut l'adapter ici. 

Comprenez bien la différence entre _reprocher_ et la gradation des niveaux de reproches (_critiquer, réprimander, blâmer_ etc., et aussi engueuler, insulter, couvrir d'injures...) que j'avais donnée plus haut.

_Reprocher_ n'admet que des actions comme complément d'objet direct, le sujet auteur desdites actions étant C.O. indirect.
C'est l'inverse avec les autres verbes : la personne peut être C.O.D., les actions étant alors compléments circonstanciels de cause.
D'où la différence entre _"reprocher son action à quelqu'un"_, et _"critiquer [ blâmer etc. ] quelqu'un pour [ à cause de, en raison de ] son action"_. Cette différence de construction fait qu'il est pratiquement impossible de trouver un verbe admettant le même lien syntaxique aussi bien avec la personne sujet de l'action qu'avec l'action, hormis "mériter".

Et de toutes façons, outre "_il a dit qu'aucun reproche ne peut être fait à l'employé"_, il existe des formulations plus courtes et courantes :
_"Il a dit que cet employé est sans reproche."
"Il a dit que cet employé est irréprochable."
"Il a dit que cet employé est au-dessus de tout reproche."_


----------



## Lampiste

Merci beaucoup, Ostaire. Bonne soirée.


----------

